# Nautilus vs. Frontier?



## BlueIrises (Jul 23, 2006)

I have two sons...Jack is going to be 2 and Liam will be 8m in 2 weeks. Liam has had enough of his infant carseat (Graco Snugride) and at 20lbs he has almost outgrown it anyway. Jack (30+ lbs and 34 in tall) is currently in a Britax Blvd. We are transitioning Liam into the Blvd next weekend and Jack to a 5pt harness booster. I have heard good things about both the Graco Nautilus and the Britax Frontier. I am unsure which to get and would love some opinions on both seats. The Nautilus seems wider which may be an issue and we may have to go with the Frontier after all. I am okay with that b/c I am very please with the Blvd and love the head protection it offers. So if you have either seat can you tell me what you like and don't like about it.

Please do not post here if you are going to lecture me about keeping my son in a Blvd and RF...to your shock and horror, he hasn't been RF since Liam was born. I'm not going to get into the logistics of our car and the scientific improbability of two RF carseats...if you would like to offer that advice to me, email me and I'll respond...but I am starting this thread so I can opinions on the two boosters I mentioned above. Not trying to be snotty but I posted a question awhile back about info on boosters and got a zillion responses condemning me for my choice of car and carseat...I really just want opinions on the two seats above.









Thanks


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Unless Jack is 35lbs he should still be rear facing. He's very young to turn ff.

I would keep him rf.

-Angela


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

It's a matter of personal preference. I am not a fan of the Frontier and couldn't justify spending an extra $150 on it, so I bought the Nautilus. It's fit our needs very well.


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

We have a Nautilus in my mom's car and I really like it. It also looks like my daughter has more room in it then she did in a friend's Frontier. That said, my kid is taller than average.


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

both are great seats...they are about the same width, looks are deceiving..do youhave BRU in your area? Mine has both seats side by side so you can try them out...i love the frontier, but dd preferred the nauti...the nauti harness goes a smidge higher, like a half inch, but the booster on the frontier goes higher...the frontier also has the 80 lb weight limit, which is not normally an issue, since most kids outgrow the seats by height by 65 pounds, but with your kids being so big, the extra pounds might be useful, unless the kids are tall also, in which case the extra harness height in teh natui miught be needed....the seat part of the frontier is bigger, so will eventually accomodate a bigger kid, i would think, although my 11 yo sits in dd's nauti sometimes and doesn't complain. The frontier might be tricky to install, whereas the nauti installs easily almost everywhere...try your vehicle and see if you can....then there are , i guess.."shallower" considerations, like the frontier comes in colors, the nauti comes in gray....the fabric textures, etc.


----------



## BlueIrises (Jul 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobandjess99* 
both are great seats...they are about the same width, looks are deceiving..do youhave BRU in your area? Mine has both seats side by side so you can try them out...i love the frontier, but dd preferred the nauti...the nauti harness goes a smidge higher, like a half inch, but the booster on the frontier goes higher...the frontier also has the 80 lb weight limit, which is not normally an issue, since most kids outgrow the seats by height by 65 pounds, but with your kids being so big, the extra pounds might be useful, unless the kids are tall also, in which case the extra harness height in teh natui miught be needed....the seat part of the frontier is bigger, so will eventually accomodate a bigger kid, i would think, although my 11 yo sits in dd's nauti sometimes and doesn't complain. The frontier might be tricky to install, whereas the nauti installs easily almost everywhere...try your vehicle and see if you can....then there are , i guess.."shallower" considerations, like the frontier comes in colors, the nauti comes in gray....the fabric textures, etc.

Thanks, this has been super helpful...I want to ask you a few questions...will have to come back as my son is fussing and DH is not able to calm him just now...


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

I love the nautilus and personally do not feel the frontier is worth the extra $$. The Nautilus is super easy to install and to tighten the harness too (the harness is easier to use than my Britax MA).


----------



## mommyto3girls (May 3, 2005)

We have 4 Nautilus Seats- 3 in our Van (one for each girl) and one in my car. I love them. Looked into alot of options and this was the seat for us. Our girls are

3 yrs 6 months 33 pounds, 37 1/2 inches
3 yrs 8 months 38 pounds, 40 inches
6 yrs (on the 20th) 43 pounds 45 inches

All are harnessed in the Nautilus. in fact my 6 year old had been in a HBB (a LBB when at her dad's house unfortunately) since she was 4 1/2 and she happily went back into a harness in this seat. The install is straight forward and has been simple in the 3 4 different vehicles I have put them into (though I do not recommend them for switching on a regular basis, they are very heavy) Harness adjusts easily. As for roominess, they are awesome. I am 115 pounds and 5'2" and can fit with lots of hip and butt room in the seat. (The seat belt guide is too low for me) That coupled with being able to get them for $125 each using a discount code on Amazon was huge for us.


----------



## maxmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlueIrises* 
I have two sons...Jack is going to be 2 and Liam will be 8m in 2 weeks. Liam has had enough of his infant carseat (Graco Snugride) and at 20lbs he has almost outgrown it anyway. Jack (30+ lbs and 34 in tall) is currently in a Britax Blvd. We are transitioning Liam into the Blvd next weekend and Jack to a 5pt harness booster. I have heard good things about both the Graco Nautilus and the Britax Frontier. I am unsure which to get and would love some opinions on both seats. The Nautilus seems wider which may be an issue and we may have to go with the Frontier after all. I am okay with that b/c I am very please with the Blvd and love the head protection it offers. So if you have either seat can you tell me what you like and don't like about it.

Please do not post here if you are going to lecture me about keeping my son in a Blvd and RF...to your shock and horror, he hasn't been RF since Liam was born. I'm not going to get into the logistics of our car and the scientific improbability of two RF carseats...if you would like to offer that advice to me, email me and I'll respond...but I am starting this thread so I can opinions on the two boosters I mentioned above. Not trying to be snotty but I posted a question awhile back about info on boosters and got a zillion responses condemning me for my choice of car and carseat...I really just want opinions on the two seats above.









Thanks

Hey, just wanted to let you know that despite being FF since 10 months, my daughter is still alive. Likewise, my son, in a booster since age 2, is currently not dead.

Both the boosters you mentioned are good; for me it comes down to which fits better in your car.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maxmama* 
Hey, just wanted to let you know that despite being FF since 10 months, my daughter is still alive. Likewise, my son, in a booster since age 2, is currently not dead.

Both the boosters you mentioned are good; for me it comes down to which fits better in your car.

Not safe.


----------



## lemurmommies (Jan 15, 2007)

If at all possible, I'd try and test the two seats out before buying. My first choice would likely be the Nautilus because it's very similar to the Frontier yet less expensive, but I do know that some people's children experience bad "head slump" in the Nauti that they don't in the Frontier.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maxmama* 
Hey, just wanted to let you know that despite being FF since 10 months, my daughter is still alive. Likewise, my son, in a booster since age 2, is currently not dead.

And to the above mama, having a child FF at 10 months or a booster at 2 just plain isn't safe. I'm sorry, but that's the truth.


----------



## maxmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lemurmommies* 
If at all possible, I'd try and test the two seats out before buying. My first choice would likely be the Nautilus because it's very similar to the Frontier yet less expensive, but I do know that some people's children experience bad "head slump" in the Nauti that they don't in the Frontier.

And to the above mama, having a child FF at 10 months or a booster at 2 just plain isn't safe. I'm sorry, but that's the truth.

So don't do it with your kids. Mine are tall and skinny (not short and fat) and outgrew height requirements before they outgrew the weight requirements. Sorry yours didn't.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maxmama* 
So don't do it with your kids. Mine are tall and skinny (not short and fat) and outgrew height requirements before they outgrew the weight requirements. Sorry yours didn't.

There are lots of different seats with higher weight limits. There is NO reason to ever put a 2 year old in a booster, or an 11 month old forward facing.


----------



## greymama (May 30, 2003)

I am thinking of getting a Nautilus also. I've heard good reports on them.


----------



## beth37 (Jul 14, 2007)

My 2 year old (36lbs and 37in) loves his Nautilus! The only thing is that he can undo his chest clip, but he's lost intrest in doing so since he gets scolded and we turn out car around and go home each time he's done it. (only 2-3 times)
He falls alseep well in it and his head is well supported. Here's a picture:
http://ambphotos-ec.aboutmybaby.com/...3/1/0.jpg?id=1


----------



## avivaelona (Jun 24, 2005)

They are both good and the nautilus is less expensive. My son really didn't feel comfortable in the nautilus though, it just has a slightly different angle and sits them a bit more upright, while the frontier will be more similar to the boulevard. Also, since you are putting him in it on the very young side for the seat, the head slump issue might matter more, does he sleep now in the blvd? If he does than he might find the Frontier more comfortable, though as always your personal experience might vary.

One thing that is nice about the frontier is that its very easy to change the harness height which might be helpful if at some point you have both kids using it.

One other possible consideration though, I don't know your reasons for not wanting to do rearfacing longer but getting a radian instead might let you put both seats next to each other rearfacing, if that would change your mind about rearfacing its worth considering. Otherwise both of the other seats are good and its going to come down to personal preferences and price point.


----------



## Amylcd (Jun 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maxmama* 
Hey, just wanted to let you know that despite being FF since 10 months, my daughter is still alive. Likewise, my son, in a booster since age 2, is currently not dead.

Both the boosters you mentioned are good; for me it comes down to which fits better in your car.

Yeah, well, I NEVER sat in a carseat or booster and I'm still alive - that doesn't mean it's safe or legal.


----------



## lemurmommies (Jan 15, 2007)

Ooops. Totally forgot this when I posted before (you'd think I'd have remembered, what with our boys sharing a birthday and all.)

The Britax Frontier has a minimum *age* for use. Kids using the Frontier must be two, as stated by the manufacturer. So unless you are willing to wait three more weeks to switch out the car seats, you'd be using the Frontier illegally if that was the seat you chose.


----------



## BlueIrises (Jul 23, 2006)

Thanks for all the info on the seats...I am looking forward to going to Buy Buy Baby this weekend to test which ones will actually fit into my car...

My son rarely sleeps in the car anymore...we'd have to be in the car for a long time for that to happen and our trips are usually close to home.

I do have a question for those that said our child was more comfy in one over the the other...did you have them test it out? Maybe I should have Jack sit in one too...

Sorry such controversy came up debating carseat safety...not my intent on the thread...I appreciate all the recommendations for the boosters. Thanks!


----------



## BlueIrises (Jul 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lemurmommies* 
Ooops. Totally forgot this when I posted before (you'd think I'd have remembered, what with our boys sharing a birthday and all.)

The Britax Frontier has a minimum *age* for use. Kids using the Frontier must be two, as stated by the manufacturer. So unless you are willing to wait three more weeks to switch out the car seats, you'd be using the Frontier illegally if that was the seat you chose.

Thanks...I have a Marathon I can use in the interim.

Congrats on the PG...have a safe and healthy 9m!


----------



## lovingmommyhood (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maxmama* 
Hey, just wanted to let you know that despite being FF since 10 months, my daughter is still alive. Likewise, my son, in a booster since age 2, is currently not dead.

I don't think condoning illegal and unsafe car seat practices is necessary on the Family Safety board.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maxmama* 
So don't do it with your kids. Mine are tall and skinny (not short and fat) and outgrew height requirements before they outgrew the weight requirements. Sorry yours didn't.

No need to be snarky.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maxmama* 
Hey, just wanted to let you know that despite being FF since 10 months, my daughter is still alive. Likewise, my son, in a booster since age 2, is currently not dead.

Both the boosters you mentioned are good; for me it comes down to which fits better in your car.

That's because you were fortunate enough to not get a serious accident. If you had, you might not be posting that.


----------



## janasmama (Feb 8, 2005)

I went to Target and checked out the nautilus. I didn't like the fabric. Honestly, it's not as good of quality as the frontier. I ended up buying the frontier but I got mine for $220 at Tinyride.com

I googled a discount code for 10% off and they were on sale for 10% off, the shipping was free and there wasn't any sales tax for California residents.

At first I thought it was hard to install but it's really not...if it seems like it's not working you just use the long belt path which is guided by the red areas on the seat.

I also have to say that Britax customer service is just so easy to deal with. The foam on one of my carseats was ripped at the belt latch area and they just sent me a new one for free. They even offered to send me the styrofoam new since there was a small crack in it even though they said it wouldn't affect the safety of the seat since it didn't go all the way through.

I'd go with the frontier.


----------

